# Budget Laserjet Printer Advice



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 26, 2008)

I am on a tight budget and on the lookout for a good laserjet printer.
My requirements are:
*First and foremost and of the greatest weightage is for a printer whose ink can be easily refilled by me alone*. A friend suggested that conventional laserjet printers run very nicely on some locally available black printing ink powder which is very cheap for heavy use.
Cheap
Good print quality (which i think is a given for text printing using a laser jet)
Some reliable company so that it can be easily serviced.
Please note, that the printer would be used heavily for printing text albeit for home use.
I am not looking for an inkjet as I already have one.
I don't require a color printer, I want the cheapest and best bet.
I don't require some all in one printer. I want it do one job, and do the job damn well and efficiently.
High resolution and printing speed are desirable but not at a premium.
Thank you all for your help.
I have to get this in the next week for some work, so its kinda urgent and any I wud appreciate any help in this regard.

I may even buy a second hand one if its in perfect working condition and meets the above criteria.


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 26, 2008)

I can recommend three different printers from HP stable here. Those are Laserjet 1018, LaserJet 1020 and 1020 plus.

I am giving some reasons behind my choice here with reference to your requirements,


I think refilling a proprietary cartridge is illegal. I am not sure about this. But in case of HP cartridges, you can easily fill them I think as they are widely available throughout India.
LaserJet 1018 is really cheap for a laser printer with a price tag of only 5k and something I presume. Also 1020 is better with speed, so the 1020 plus is better in speed and more RAM.
These printers can print in 600 dpi (600*600) and also with FastRes 1200 (1200*600). I think that is enough for some text printing.
HP's (Hewlett Packard) reliability is good enough in India as a largest selling printer company here.
I think that if your maximum expenditure is upto 7k then you can afford the 1020 Plus. It is the fastest and most advanced of them all. I have a 1020 and it is a bit older model slowly replace by 1018 for the budget section and 1020 plus in the performance section.


----------



## navino87 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi man, i just bought hp 1020 plus. I am much satisfied with the print quality n performance. I suggest u 2 go 4 this if ur budget permits.

Also i have the same question... can v refill the cartridge by ourself? as it may costs 600+ for refilling...


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 28, 2008)

navino87 said:


> Also i have the same question... can v refill the cartridge by ourself? as it may costs 600+ for refilling...



I know that personally refilling a cartridge is cheap and quicker but I think it is unreliable as HP can recognize the refilled cartridges and will not provide any support even you are within a warranty period.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 28, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> I can recommend three different printers from HP stable here. Those are Laserjet 1018, LaserJet 1020 and 1020 plus.
> 
> I am giving some reasons behind my choice here with reference to your requirements,
> 
> ...





I don't think that refilling is illegal, but it does void the warranty of the printer.


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 28, 2008)

lywyre said:


> I don't think that refilling is illegal, but it does void the warranty of the printer.



So outcome is almost same, no support from the Company  
Thought there are no fear of getting caught when refiling a cartridge


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 28, 2008)

Unlike refilling inkjet cartridges which has its share of problems, refilled toner cartridges print relably and can be refilled with ease (or so I have heard).
btw, companies like Amkette are making a living out of refillind cartridges. So it is sure as hell not illegal. Though its a no brainer that any printer damage coming out of refilled cartridges makes your warranty void. You can get your toner refilled for as little as Rs. 50 from NP, and you get superb prints using a laserjet.

Inputs invited from someone with experience refilling toner cartridges.
I may be bragging as i have only repeated what i have heard


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 28, 2008)

So which printer u decided to buy ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

@Debsuvra what is ur approx cost/page of printing.?


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 28, 2008)

Whenever i plan to go to NP, I wud first of all ask one of the many hawkers who refill cartridges about the toner which can be most effectively and economically refilled. That wud dictate the purchase.
The purpose of this thread was to learn from the experience of the members.
I have shortlisted SAMSUNG ML 1610, Xerox Phaser 3117 and HP 1018. These are sub Rs.5k


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> @Debsuvra what is ur approx cost/page of printing.?


FYI, I have a Laserjet 1020 and in my case the cost per page is approximately 60p.  (including the page price)


----------



## janitha (Jan 29, 2008)

I also would like to hear from someone who has done toner refilling himself.


----------



## navino87 (Jan 31, 2008)

I understand the risk in refilling the cartridge... But i wanna refill by myself... Can some 1 give a good tutorial in tis?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

nice thread here... I too have the same needs. The printer must print well, be suitable for high load, needn't compulsarily have colour, must be good at black and white, must have low cost per page, must be lazer and must be sub 5k.


----------



## janitha (Feb 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> nice thread here... I too have the same needs. The printer must print well, be suitable for high load, needn't compulsarily have colour, must be good at black and white, must have low cost per page, must be lazer and must be sub 5k.



For sub 5K your choice will be limited to Xerox only, AFAIK. And for colour, your budget need be at least thrice that much.


----------



## satyamy (Feb 1, 2008)

visited my dealer in Lamington Road today
dont remember its model but he has Some Samsung Printer for Rs. 4000/-

and also its toner can be refilled for Rs. 200/-


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

janitha said:


> For sub 5K your choice will be limited to Xerox only, AFAIK. And for colour, your budget need be at least thrice that much.


I said colour is not compulsary.

All I need is as follows:

1. Linux Driver Support
2. Refillable Cartridges, or ability to use photocopying ink
3. Decent printing speed
4. Ability to handle HUGE loads. And I MEAN HUGE. For project reports, etc.
5. Good resolutions and print quality(clarity).
6. Appritiate good printing software, or atleast a link to one(linux).


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 4, 2008)

satyamy said:


> visited my dealer in Lamington Road today
> dont remember its model but he has Some Samsung Printer for Rs. 4000/-
> 
> and also its toner can be refilled for Rs. 200/-



That wud be the Samsung ML-1610.
Wud be getting it soon.


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 4, 2008)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:


> That wud be the Samsung ML-1610.
> Wud be getting it soon.


But I think HP is way better than Samsung in case of printers in every aspect, only the price is a bit higher.  
HP has better services to offer and among other things.


----------



## axxo (Feb 4, 2008)

refilled toner yesterday for samsung ml1610..costs me 350/-


----------



## satyamy (Feb 4, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> But I think HP is way better than Samsung in case of printers in every aspect, only the price is a bit higher.
> HP has better services to offer and among other things.


HP
hahaha
If you think HP is better than take a personal try

I hav 3 HP Laser Printers and 1 is still under warranty and that one got bad than i call HP 

as a part of service For HP you will get a call directly from New Delhi
and will also get many Documents, email, PDF's, softwares etc... to repair and service Printer yourself 

but no one will come to repair your printer

instead for Samsung the get Repair easily and also rates are very cheap 

also refilling is easy and cheap


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2008)

Can anybody tell me are there any laser mfds available. If yes

How much they will costs ? From lowest to highest models.

Also what type of printer can print in lowest cost possible ?
( Consider the elctricity bill, ink, papers, Maintenance etc. )

Budget Laser printer & MFDs Or Budget Inkjet printer & MFDs.


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes there are indeed some laser MDFs available. But I think the least priced models are available @ 15k.


----------



## snake (Feb 15, 2008)

How good is Samsung ML-2010 compared to ML-1610 and HP 1020+ ?


----------

